# The motherloving yankees



## RISKY (Sep 11, 2006)

are 30 games over five hunned, as of tonight. I am totally psyched.


----------



## Leon (Sep 12, 2006)

RISKY said:


> The motherloving yankees


can bite my ass!

[action=Leon]is an Indians fan [/action]


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2006)

RISKY said:


> are 30 games over five hunned, as of tonight. I am totally psyched.



FUCK..THE..YANKEES


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2006)

Fuck the Red Sox. They're the ones who are shitty. The Yankees deserve nothing but props for _this year_.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Fuck the Red Sox. They're the ones who are shitty. The Yankees deserve nothing but props for _this year_.



the yankees deserve nothing but..to choke again in the post season.


----------



## Drew (Sep 18, 2006)

...and I know just the team to help them do it. 

Odds are we're out of this one, but leveraging the momentum of a good Yankees series into a strong series against the Twins could take a serious chunk off that wildcard lead.


----------



## Leon (Sep 18, 2006)

even though the Twins are sort of the Indians rivals, i'll be rooting for them 100%. but then again, i root for anyone taking on the Spanks


----------



## Drew (Sep 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> even though the Twins are sort of the Indians rivals, i'll be rooting for them 100%. but then again, i root for anyone taking on the Spanks



 No, I meant the Sox just took two of three against the Yankees in a strong close to their series, and are (after one day off) about to have a three game series against the Twins. If they sweep the series, they could take a substantial chunk off the Twins lead in the wildcard race. And, as the Sox have an edge on the Twins in two of the three starting pitching matchups, we could very easily be seeing a tighter wildcard race by the weekend.


----------

